# More obscure Russian futurists era please i wont more details more composers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Russian futurist and Luigi Russolo endeveaor, is like man landing on the moon prior to men landing on the moon, do you agree whit sutch statement.

Let's post about it, unless someone dones so in the past, if not merge the post please...

Im looking for more russian experimental and futurists,and futurism movmenet of italy, what about
France home brewed did they had futurist that inspired russian futurists or russian futurism movement cam out of the blue?

This is so odd ball hey, someone most had invented futurism, back than in the past ? or something?

Perhaps french obscur composers or germans of early day pre schoenbergian pre zemlinsky. We may never know, who is the pope of futurismo, but know who is the poster boy of manifesto of noise= Luigi Russolo , one singular part of futurism movement but Russolo did not came out of the blue either, they most had been something, somesort of big bang in the mind of late 19 or early 20 century composers, There no fire whiteout a firestarter, all phenom is causal in this world even if im a beleiver i aknowledge this factor, Who were the first instigator of futurism movement prior to serrialism experience?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Are you familiar with the Arte Nova discs?









If you go to Discogs web page and search for "Russian Futurism" you'll find track listings for these discs and some other discs as well.

And there's this:









Piano Works during and after Russian Futurism - Volume 1 
Nikolaj OBUCHOV (1892-1954) 
Invocation (1916) [5:33] 
Deux Pièces (1915) [6:42] 
Conversion (1916) [5:00] 
Icône (1915) [3:35] 
Création de l'Or (1916) [4:50] 
Ivan WYSCHNEGRADSKY (1893-1979) 
Deux Préludes pour Piano (1916) [3:40] 
Sergey PROTOPOPOV (1893-1954) 
II Sonate op.5 (1924) [13:01] 
Ivan WYSCHNEGRADSKY 
Etude sur le Carré Magique Sonore op.40 (1957) [8:22] 
Nikolaj OBUCHOV 
Aimons-nous les uns les autres (1942) [1:51] 
La paix pour les réconciliés - vers la source avec le calice (1948) [2:49] 
Le Temple est mesuré, l'Esprit est incarné (1952) [2:59] 
Adorons Christ - Fragment du troisième et dernier Testament (1945) [8:09] 
Thomas Günther (piano)
rec. 1-4 November 2008, Deutschlandfunk Kammermusiksaal, Köln. 
CYBELE SACD 160.404 [66:39]

Read more: http://www.musicweb-international.c...09/Russian_Futurism1_160404.htm#ixzz5YwKIi4Ax


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Arthur Lourie is a really great figure of Russian futurism


----------

